# Capilene vs Merino/Smartwool



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

Getting to a point where I'm trying to find a perfect place where I sweat minimally or sweat doesn't build up on winter rides. Almost got it perfect on the lower half - need advice on the upper half for temps 20-30F.

Today I rode 16mi against 14mph headwind with a Smartwool 250 shirt and a Marmont windstopper jacket and was pretty uncomfortable sweat-wise about 10mi in. 

I think my problem may be I bought the Smartwool shirt too big - it's comfy but doesn't "cling" to me mabye to be an efficient wicker - so I'm looking for a new go-to baselayer.

I'm trying to figure out whether to invest in another expensive Merino 150 or 250 shirt or go synthetic with a Patagonia Capilene midweight. Any other options?


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

In December I bought myself an Assos Skinfoil Early winter. I've gotten 5 or 6 rides in with it. From 55 Degree with a Summer Jersey to high 30s with a Gore Power 2.0 Softshell Jacket.

I've worked up quite a sweat at both temp extremes and the skinfoil has come off my body soaking wet in a few places. I have not felt wet, clammy, or cold in anyway. I am pretty happy with the purchase. I did get it for under $100 though. Made me feel a little better about it. 

Having said that Jay S has suggested to me the base layer netting is a huge help 

LP3 Long Sleeve Cycling Base Layer in White Made in Italy by Outwet | eBay

I am definitely intrigued by this.

cmn


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

You never buy wool loose. It won't even keep you all that warm if you do, unless it's just redonkulously thick for the conditions.

Smartwool is also maybe not the best example of merino... a lot of their stuff is only 50-60% wool when you bother to check. 

I like Icebreaker better, most of their line is 85 or even 100% merino wool.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

For winter baselayers I only wear pure merino wool. No blends, nothing snythetic, just merino. But I don't suggest that for you.

As I've stated before, there's two very clearly defined and very opposite approaches to riding during the winter. Option 1 is the OP: Try not to sweat and if you do make sure it's wicked and evaporated immediately. This way you stay warm by being dry. Option 1 is usually for lower intensity rides where there's no climbing involved. Option 2 is me. Sweat hard and constantly right from the get go. Layer up enough with enough wool to be sweaty and warm even below freezing. Option 2 is for riding like it's summer in the winter. Going hard, training hard, climbing, intervals, the whole deal. Going full out and coming home soaking wet but still warm.

So. Option 1 is best done with synthetics. Wool does not wick very well. Wool does not promote evaporation very well. When wool gets soaked through it stays that way for a while, it's not self-drying. The whole point of synthetics in this category is to wick/evaporate sweat. It's what they're designed to do. Climadry, Drifit, blah, blah, blah.

Option 2 is best done with pure merino wool, zero blending. You will sweat within a few minutes and be sweaty the whole time. Your double layered up synthetic bib tights only give you about an hour and a half to two hours so that's how long you have to ride hard. With Option 1 you can ride all day and night long as long as you don't sweat through.

Moral of the story: I recommend Assos baselayers or any top of the line winter synthetic ones. I'd stay away from wool, it might work but it's not what you're after.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

sidenote: wool actually still keeps you warm when wet (unlike most everything else), so getting sweaty isn't as big a deal with it. It does wick some, but is not the best at it.


----------



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> For winter baselayers I only wear pure merino wool. No blends, nothing snythetic, just merino. But I don't suggest that for you.
> 
> As I've stated before, there's two very clearly defined and very opposite approaches to riding during the winter. Option 1 is the OP: Try not to sweat and if you do make sure it's wicked and evaporated immediately. This way you stay warm by being dry. Option 1 is usually for lower intensity rides where there's no climbing involved. Option 2 is me. Sweat hard and constantly right from the get go. Layer up enough with enough wool to be sweaty and warm even below freezing. Option 2 is for riding like it's summer in the winter. Going hard, training hard, climbing, intervals, the whole deal. Going full out and coming home soaking wet but still warm.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for the advice there.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I like Craft base layers. I have a lighter tank top version for 60's and a heavier long sleeve for under 60. They fit snug and wick very well. I often wear my Castelli Transparente jacket over them which works really well. Also just discovered Castelli merino wool socks and love them.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

SystemShock said:


> sidenote: wool actually still keeps you warm when wet (unlike most everything else), so getting sweaty isn't as big a deal with it. It does wick some, but is not the best at it.


This has been my experience and it has been a game changer for comfort while riding in cold weather, which is often living in Michigan. I really like the ibex base layers and they're available at a lot of shops.


----------

